# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  السيرة الذاتية لرئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي

## معاذ ملحم

السيرة الذاتية لرئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي




عمان - الرأي - عمل رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي قبل توليه منصب رئيس الوزراء، رئيساً تنفيذياً مؤسساً لشركة الأردن دبي كابيتال منذ تشرين الأول من عام 2005، وقد بدأت الشركة أعمالها برأسمال مسجل بقيمة 300 مليون دينار وقد نمت وتطورت تحت قيادة الرفاعي لتصبح أصول الشركة تحت الإدارة في الوقت الحالي تتجاوز المليار ونصف المليار دينار.
 كما شغل الرفاعي، في ذات الفترة، منصب رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة الأردن دبي لاستثمارات الطاقة والبُنية التحتية - الذراع الاستثماري لشركة الأردن دبي كابيتال في مجال الطاقة، إضافة إلى قيامه بتأسيس شركة كهرباء المملكة لاستثمارات الطاقة كي إي سي، إضافة للشركة العربية للطاقة إي ان أي آر أي وشركة توليد الكهرباء المركزية (سي إي جي سي أو).
كما ترأس الرفاعي مجلس إدارة الأردن دبي للاستثمارات المالية، الذراع الاستثماري لشركة الأردن دبي كابيتال في مجال الاستثمارات المالية، وشغل أيضاً منصب رئيس مجلس إدارة «بنك الأردن دبي الإسلامي» الذي يقدم خدمات وحلولا تتوافق مع احكام الصيرفة    الإسلامية. 
وشغل الرفاعي منصب رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة الأردن دبي للأملاك المساهمة العامة المحدودة، وهي الذراع الاستثماري لشركة الأردن دبي كابيتال المتخصصة في التطوير العقاري والاستثمار السياحي في الاردن. كما تولى الرفاعي عضوية مجلس إدارة بنك الإسكان للتجارة والتمويل، وشركة سرايا العقبة وشركة «أملاك للتمويل - الأردن» لتمويل الرهن العقاري. ويشارك بعضوية عدد من المجالس في مؤسسات أكاديمية ومن أهمها مجلس إدارة «كنغز أكاديمي» وأكاديمية طلال أبو غزالة. 
خلال سنوات مسيرته المهنية، تقلّد الرفاعي مناصب عدة في هيئات ومجالس رسمية وحكومية، منها منصب رئيس لجنة تشجيع الاستثمار في الديوان الملكي الهاشمي، ورئيس اللجنة التحضيرية لرسالة عمّان، وعضو لجنة متابعة حوار الأديان، وعضو اللجنة التوجيهية العليا لعملية السلام، ونائب رئيس مجلس إدارة متحف السيارات الملكي الأردني، وعضو مجلس إدارة جائزة الملك عبدالله الثاني لتميز الأداء الحكومي والشفافية في القطاع العام.
 بدأ الرفاعي مسيرته المهنية بالعمل في الديوان الملكي العامر عام 1988 وفي عام 1999 عيّن أميناً عاماً للديوان الملكي الهاشمي حيث أشرف على تنفيذ برنامج متكامل لإعادة الهيكلة الإدارية والمالية في الديوان، كما تولّى إدارة المكتب الإعلامي ودائرة العلاقات العامة الخاصة بجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني. 
وفي عام 2003، عين الرفاعي وزيراً للبلاط الملكي الهاشمي ليمثّل حلقة الوصل الأساسية ما بين جلالة الملك والحكومة. وفي نيسان من عام 2005 عُيًّن الرفاعي مستشاراً لجلالة الملك، واستمر في هذا المنصب لنهاية عام 2005. وتقلد الرفاعي وسام الكوكب الأردني من الدرجة الأولى، ووسام الاستقلال من الدرجة الأولى، إلى جانب العديد من الأوسمة الأجنبية الأخرى. والرفاعي حاصل على شهادة البكالوريوس في دراسات الشرق الأوسط من جامعة هارفارد في الولايات المتحدة، وشهادة الماجستير في العلاقات الدولية من جامعة كامبريدج في المملكة المتحدة، كما شارك في العديد من البرامج التدريبية المكثفة في جامعة هارفرد.

----------

